# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Reservorio y Sistemas de Riego en Piura (2009)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo unas fotos de un reservorio de agua instalado en Piura, para la producción de Caña de Azúcar y otros productos agrícolas.  
La modernización de nuestras tecnologías, y el buen manejo del agua y los suelos, pueden hacer crecer aún más nuestra pujante agricultura exportadora. 
SaludosTemas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado

----------

